# Added subs and replaced front speakers!



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Looks nice!


----------



## Drich84 (Jun 27, 2018)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Looks nice!


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

I like this build man. What type of harness did you use to connect to the deck? I have the Bose system in my LT but I want to add a separate sub in the trunk for kick and I own the same pair of subwoofers you posted with a 1050 watt mono amp to power them. Any tips?


----------



## Drich84 (Jun 27, 2018)

Since you have the bose system you will have to tap into it AFTER the amp. Preamp is just data, not a true signal. And then your signal will be processed. It is harder with the bose system. I think I saw someone tap into the rear deck speakers, but had issues with cutoff at increased volume. There are a few posts in this section that outline more about it.


----------



## Allport (Jan 16, 2017)

Where did you tap for the remote turn on wire? I'm looking for something in the driver side foot well for my install.


----------



## Drich84 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sorry for the delay. I didn't get a notification! I tapped in with an add a circuit in the fuse box located in the dash center panel. The panel pops out right above the USB port.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Drich84 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I didn't get a notification! I tapped in with an add a circuit in the fuse box located in the dash center panel. The panel pops out right above the USB port.


What were the colors for the left and right rear speakers in the footwell?

And did you just remove the whole kick panel from the drivers side to get access?

I bought a cheap 10" plus amp and im trying to figure out the easiest place to tap into the speakers.

It's to cold out to be pulling plastic panels right now anyways though.


----------

